# High quote on insurance due to new UK license but have had driving license for 8 yrs+



## kaykay83 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hello everybody!!!

Im caught up in quite a situation. Let me briefly describe my problem. 

I have had a driving licence since 2004. I moved to the UK in 2007 and got a Full UK license this year in 2012. I never applied for one before as I did not need a car. The license that I originally had couldnt not be transfered over hence I sat the tests this year and managed to pass. :clap2:

Now when I am looking for insurance online, I cannot seem to find any provider/company that will acknowledge my driving capability since 2004 and hence they assume I am a new driver (2012) and give me a rather high insurance quote. :ranger: I am 28 and have been driving for 8 years plus. This isnt fair at all from my point of view. 

Can anyone suggest me an insurance provider who will be best suited to my situation? Many thanks.

Regards,
Kay


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

It depends on the car, its engine size, value, age, where you live, where its going to be parked, what its going to be used for. whether you want it covered comprehensively or thuird party, fire and theft. so there are a lot of permutations to take into account on how much you'll have to pay!

jo xxxx


----------



## Joanne_Manchester (Feb 18, 2011)

kaykay83 said:


> Hello everybody!!!
> 
> Im caught up in quite a situation. Let me briefly describe my problem.
> 
> ...


Try to get references from your previous insurance(s) and shop around but don't apply online because they will not take your previous oversea experience in consideration. Phone them directly to see if it would be possible for them to consider your previous experience or not.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

kaykay83 said:


> Hello everybody!!!
> 
> Im caught up in quite a situation. Let me briefly describe my problem.
> 
> ...


You ARE a new driver as far as the UK insurance companies are concerned. You've only had your licence since 2012 and as you have said you have not driven at all in the UK.

People moving to new countries are counted as new drivers even if they have been driving for many many years because of no history in the country, even your credit rating may be taken into consideration.

When I moved to the US I had been driving for over thirty years - still got rates like a 17 year old.

You'll just have to look at lots of companies and get the cheapest quote. Presume you have not got any no claims bonus from 2004 to 2007 to speak of either.

Some companies may take no claims bonus letters from previous companies into account.


----------



## DPK (Nov 11, 2011)

I would strongly agree that you need to speak directly to insurance brokers, rather than try to find a "fit" online.

Online is great for standard situations only.

However unless you can get any proof of a no claims bonus from the company you were insured with in 2004, you are essentially a "new driver".

One rather strange little quirk that I found when I was looking for insurance for my 17 year old son, was a very substantial discount from Sainsburys because we had a nectar card!

Things other than this which may reduce your costs are engine size, your job, and whether you will consider having a "smart box" fitted, which monitors your driving performance, and can adjust insurance premiums accordingly.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Try getting a quote (by phone) from Direct Line and Aviva, both known to be competitive for new or recently arrived drivers.
While most companies won't honour no claim discount/experience earned outside UK or EU, some may give an 'introductory' discount of 20% or so.
If you have a family member (parent, spouse, child, sibling etc) who has long claim-free UK driving experience, list them as named driver (but not as policyholder as it's illegal), which may reduce the premium. They don't have to drive your car.


----------



## kaykay83 (Aug 30, 2012)

DPK said:


> I would strongly agree that you need to speak directly to insurance brokers, rather than try to find a "fit" online.
> 
> Online is great for standard situations only.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info. I shall do that right away


----------



## kaykay83 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the info


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

kaykay83 said:


> Thank you for the info. I shall do that right away


Tell us how it goes please, I'll soon be in the same situation myself. The rates I was quoted online were all pretty much higher than the value of a car I'd be looking to buy!


----------



## kaykay83 (Aug 30, 2012)

ashkevron said:


> Tell us how it goes please, I'll soon be in the same situation myself. The rates I was quoted online were all pretty much higher than the value of a car I'd be looking to buy!


Not much luck! They still consider me as a new driver and quoted me almost 3 times of what the price comparison websites offered. And when I read reviews all of them seem rubbish. What's the guarantee I'll be covered anyway!!!??? Insurance is just a scam and no wonder people make false claims :boxing:


----------



## DPK (Nov 11, 2011)

It is even worse if you are male!

Quotes for my son ranged from £3,500 to £7,000 on cars with a 1.2 litre engine worth about £1000!

And if he paid monthly they charged a hefty interest premium!

Did you try Sainsburys?


----------



## DPK (Nov 11, 2011)

One thing I did forget to say, if you have a family member who has been driving a long time, clean licence, and you put them on your application as a named driver, this will also reduce your quote.


----------



## kaykay83 (Aug 30, 2012)

DPK said:


> It is even worse if you are male!
> 
> Quotes for my son ranged from £3,500 to £7,000 on cars with a 1.2 litre engine worth about £1000!
> 
> ...


Wow...I shd consider myself lucky then...Im getting quotes starting for 1800ish from Bell and Zurich. Most others charging 3k plus


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

kaykay83 said:


> Wow...I shd consider myself lucky then...Im getting quotes starting for 1800ish from Bell and Zurich. Most others charging 3k plus


Yeah, not much better here. What about motorcycles? I wanted one for a long time. Do I have to get a license and insurance even for a 50cc one, as I do not yet have a UK driving license or is there any leeway there?


----------



## DPK (Nov 11, 2011)

Well, mine of info that I am!!

My son had a moped 50cc for his 16th birthday.

You have to do a CBT which costs (from memory, about £80)

Once you have passed this, its about half a days course, practical and theory, you can get your insurance and off you go.

Insurance 2 years ago for a 16 yr old, bike value about £1000, was under £300, we lived in Bucks. Insurance again is based on postcode.

There are specialist bike insurers, and we did that on line. very simply.

They are a great way to get around, as long as you do not need to travel great distances.

Make sure you get a good lock!

Good Luck


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ashkevron said:


> Yeah, not much better here. What about motorcycles? I wanted one for a long time. Do I have to get a license and insurance even for a 50cc one, as I do not yet have a UK driving license or is there any leeway there?


I think you have to get a provisional licence first (after 6 months in UK), and then complete a compulsory basic training (CBT), often available through a motorcycle shop. 
Compulsory basic training (CBT): when and how to take it : Directgov - Motoring

You can ride a moped but still have to display L-plates and cannot take passenger. Otherwise you have to take a motorcycle test, both theory and practice and get full motorcycle licence.


----------



## saffronunicorn (May 10, 2015)

*Overseas driving*

I passed my test in South Africa 2004, came home to UK after many years overseas and the DVLA very kindly swapped my S.A Licence for a British one, I was thrilled. Took me a long time to save up for a car-finally I had a beautiful old Rav-4 sitting on my drive-way, but I couldn't drive it as to insure it cost more than what I paid for it!!
Eventually got the money for it, cheapest quote for third party fire and theft was with GoSkippy- and they gave me a refund of £70 as it does show the date I passed my test on the licence, no other insurers offered that.
Now looking at a renewel with my 1 years NCB and am so happy to see that the insurance has dropped by hundreds of pounds!!!!
So you'll have to just fork out the crazy cash for the first year then it'll get better............
P.S. Having said that did come across Keith Michaels ad for overseas drivers-but not got a reply yet.


----------

